# The smell of Hickory in the morning



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Love the smell of Hickory in the morning. I just got home from work and fired up old Buford, there is nothing like the smell of hickory in the morning. I’m doing a couple of racks of ribs, and we are having some black eyed pea salad to go along with. I may try a peach mop on my wifes and the boys ribs.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 5, 2006)

I envy you, as I am just about to leave for work.  Have fun today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

It's gonna be a beautiful day too!!    TAKE PICS!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

Ya gott love those week day cooks.  I got off from work this morning too, but no cooking for me 8-[ .


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Lunch is done smoked dogs. The boys had theirs with can of cheese and ketchup and mine are the loaded ones. Ketchup has every right to be on a hotdog.   :taunt: The ribs appear to be coming along nicely. I am using Hickory and Cherry wood and mopping the ribs with a peach flavored mop.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh baby BABY!!  =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

oh man...(Cappy runs off to make bacon and eggs with a hickory chip in the pan)


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> oh man...(Cappy runs off to make bacon and eggs with a hickory chip in the pan)


Cappy,
Just cook them on the kettle.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

I tried, but the eggs ran through the grates.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I tried, but the eggs ran through the grates.


Reminds me of when somebody here tried to smoke cheese...  8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Lunch is done smoked dogs. The boys had theirs with can of cheese and ketchup and mine are the loaded ones. Ketchup has every right to be on a hotdog.   :taunt: The ribs appear to be coming along nicely. I am using Hickory and Cherry wood and mopping the ribs with a peach flavored mop.


Great looking dog's. Love the JD plate


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1lcuhqlr]I tried, but the eggs ran through the grates.


Reminds me of when somebody here tried to smoke cheese...  8-[[/quote:1lcuhqlr]

I don't know mine didn't melt. :-k Who are you speaking of? :pop: 
My ribs are starting to get there.......Looks like I'll be going to sleep later than I planned....again. Oh well it's all good, I'm still going to drop the boys off at the sitter......


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got a whole set, plate, bowl and cup. It's some of our finest. :grin: What makes it really cool is the pic on it is of a boy pulling a tracto full of labs.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

lol, that's a cool plate.  I didn't see it cause as soon as I saw ketchp on the dogs, I looked away.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol, that's a cool plate.  I didn't see it cause as soon as I saw ketchp on the dogs, I looked away.


One of these days us Yankess will show you some of the finer things in life. :razz:  I can't understand the whole no Ketchup thing....Do you put them on eggs? When I was a kid we would eat Ketchup sammies. They were a cut above wish sammies.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

My dad used to tell me about eating mayo sammies.  Like you said, better
than a wish.  And,  yes, I have heard about some people who put
mayo on hot dogs!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

The ribs are getting there. One rack is done and the other two are close.  I’m not going to sauce them. I do love the color you get from a little bit of cherry wood.  They were rubbed with my secret rub, and then mopped with a peach nectar based mop. I lightly smoked them, one big chunk of hickory and a medium size chunk of cherry.










 Cappy I saw a Ham on the Street were he made Venezualin (SP) hotdogs they do put mayo on them and crushed potato chips and some other things. I don't see why u couldn't put mayo on a hot dog. I put it on bologna.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh MAN!  They look great!!  =P~ No sauce necessary!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Oh MAN!  They look great!!  =P~ No sauce necessary!


No Sauce and No Foil!!! :pop: and no Mustard!  
I might need sacue to cover the shiners. They got me with the cyro vac. The top one looked great and the other two had some shine.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

Great looking ribs.  I don't like that Ham on the Street guy.  Just not funny to me.  It's like he's trying to be the Tom Green on food, and it's
not working.


----------



## oompappy (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice job on the ribs Wittdog!!!  =D> 
Secret rub and peach mop sounds goooood  =P~


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Great looking ribs.  I don't like that Ham on the Street guy.  Just not funny to me.  It's like he's trying to be the Tom Green on food, and it's
> not working.


My kids love him.  My wife couldn't stand Alton Brown, but he grew on her.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Nice job on the ribs Wittdog!!!  =D>
> Secret rub and peach mop sounds goooood  =P~


The peach mop is just a basic cider mop:but instead of apple cider sub peach nectar, and instead of burbon (Which I can't cook with but can get cooked with it's just a waste of some good sippin stuff) add some peach snapps. The peach nectar thicken the mop, and I really like that. The flavor is just under the surface it's not to sweet either. I'll try it again, I wanted to make a peach BBQ sauce to go with but was to lazy to go to the store.........  #-o  Maybee next time. I have some white grape jelly I was thinking about trying to make into a sauce.
Man these ribs are so close to being done. Where is the yuppie in the pepper shirt when you need him?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

The ribs are done. I had a hard time getting a pic that did them justice. Not to mention the ½ rack I just demolished. I’ve been trying to lick the rib juice off. Mrs. Dog just came home and had one, she did the when Harry met Sally. She wasn’t faking it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

It all looked good Dog! I'm with you on the mayo and ketchup, could use either or on just about anything!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The ribs are done. I had a hard time getting a pic that did them justice. Not to mention the ½ rack I just demolished. I’ve been trying to lick the rib juice off. Mrs. Dog just came home and had one, she did the when Harry met Sally. She wasn’t faking it.


I'll have what she's having.. :grin:  They look awesome Dave! =P~ You want to help me put that playground together tomorrow??  :!:  :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure no problem.  :^o  I need to find the kids birth certificates so we can go to Canada to help you. :taunt:  
That nectar mop is good. I'm going to play with it some more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

My SIL has a boat ~ We'll pick you up!  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

:night:


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I tried, but the eggs ran through the grates.


Now that is funny! I don't care who yar! :grin:  =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Loking good there Witty Dog :!: 
I still have to try those hot dogs on the smoker :!: 


Did you try to smoke any cheese later on in the cook 8-[


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> *Loking* good there Witty Dog :!:
> I still have to try those hot dogs on the smoker :!:
> 
> 
> *Did you try to smoke any cheese later on in the cook* 8-[


 :grin:  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya got to foil them Cappy.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks real good


----------

